# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Tampereen hajautettu matkakeskus

## killerpop

Vuonna 2004 päätettiin, että Tampereen matkakeskus toteutetaan hajautettuna mallina. Tällöin linja-autoliikenne pysyy nykyisellä linja-autoasemalla ja raideliikenne rautatieaseman yhteydessä.

Päätöksistä on kulunut jo reilu vuosi ja raideliikenteen matkakeskus on saanut vähän modernisointia, joskaan ei liene lähelläkään valmista.

Linja-autoliikenteen matkakeskuksen eteen ei olla tehty vielä mitään. Suunnitelmissahan on kunnostaa asemarakennus ja laittaa lähtölaiturit aseman etupuolelle. Tähän liittyen, tullaan myös tekemään alueella muitakin liikennejärjestelyjä, muun muassa muuttaa Vuolteenkadun linjausta ja alue rakentunee muun Ratinan kanssa.

Paikallisliikenne nitoutuu jossain määrin paremmin kaukoliikenteen kanssa, kun vaihtomatkat Hatanpään valtatien pysäkeiltä lyhenevät. Tiettävästi myös Ylöjärven seutuliikenteen pääteasemat säilyvät linja-autoasemalla, joten asiakkaan näkökulmasta katsottuna saadaan lisää potentiaalisia vaihtopaikkoja Hatanpään valtatien varren linjoista.

Tässä ollaan nyt varsin odottavaisin mielin, että koska alkaa tapahtuun. Projektin sivut eivät ole päivittyneet ikuisuuksiin ja uudempaa peruakin oleva sivu ei kerro asioiden edistymisestä mitään. Minkähän vuoden talousarvioon hanketta on edes lupa toivoa?

----------


## Eppu

> Suunnitelmissahan on kunnostaa asemarakennus ja laittaa lähtölaiturit aseman etupuolelle. Tähän liittyen, tullaan myös tekemään alueella muitakin liikennejärjestelyjä, muun muassa muuttaa Vuolteenkadun linjausta ja alue rakentunee muun Ratinan kanssa.


Suunnitelma vaikuttaa ihan hyvältä, vaikka tilaa olisi tällä uudella l-asemalla vähemmän. Tietysti sekin vaihtoehto olisi, että mentäisiin Kampin tapaan maan alle ja sieltä yhteys laajenevaan koskikeskukseen ja tunneli rautatieasemalle. Mutta liekö tällaiseen tarvetta kuitenkaan... Pääasia, että vaihtoyhteydet tulisivat lähemmäksi toisiaan. Rautatieasema jäänee ainoaksi murheeksi, se kun edelleen jää pienen kävelymatkan päähän.

Sitä mieltä kuitenkin olen, että Ratina aiotaan näemmä pilata näillä suunnitelluilla korkeilla tornitaloilla...

----------


## kuukanko

"Hajautettu matkakeskus" sisältää jo nimessään ristiriidan: miten kyseessä voi olla keskus, jos se on hajautettu?

Totuuden nimissä olisi vain puhuttava linja-autoasemasta ja rautatieasemasta, sillä eihän tuossa hajautetussa mallissa ole mitään matkakeskusta.

----------


## deepthroat

Tempaistaas tämä tosi vanha juttu uudestaan esille. Eli linja-autoaseman sujuvan liikennöinnin tuhoaminen on saavuttanut jo varsin hyvän tason vuodenvaihteesta lähtien. Saapuvat ja lähtevät vuorot on tungettu samalle kentälle, samoin kuin ns. saattoliikenne ja taksit. Sekä saattoliikenteellä että takseilla on ollut tosella suuria vaikeuksia lukea alueelle tuotuja liikennemerkkejä, kuten esim. yksisuuntaisen ajoradan merkkejä Shellin puoleisella kaistalla. Linja-autojen pääsy rahtilaitureihin on ollut todella tuskaista, esim. pysäköityjen jakoautojen ja hortoilevien taksien ja henkilöautojen vuoksi.

Kun sitten ensi syksynä uusi uljas linja-autoasema aloittaa toimintansa, on lähtevien puolella luvassa kaaos Turun tapaan. Eli ainoastaan etelään suuntaavat autot pääsevät kiertelemättä oikeille kaduille, oikeaan suuntaan. Kaikki muu, eli noin 70% lähtevästä liikenteestä, joutuu kiertämään asemarakennuksen, sekä jonottamaan liikennevaloihin Vuolteenkadun ja Hatanpään valtatien risteykseen. Kaukoliikenteen autoille, saatikka tilaus- tai paikallisliikenteelle, ei ole varattu lainkaan pysäköintitilaa linja-autoaseman ympäristöön, eikä oikeastaan mihinkään päin Tampereen keskusta-aluetta. Ilmeisesti kaupungin viestinä on, että pysykää maalaiset kaukana, teitä ei tarvita euroinenne.

----------

